# hd games



## Mesmerbelly (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone have any HD games to post up or good apps for tablet


----------



## Brainfart (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah Bang Bang Racing is awesome on this tablet.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

Brainfart said:


> Yeah Bang Bang Racing is awesome on this tablet.


I Will have to try that out. Ive Been Playing Fruit Ninja and Trainz Simulator.


----------

